# Identificacion de falla de un TV sony Mod:Kv29rs10



## FRED (Ago 25, 2008)

saludos  estimados colegas , agradecre bastante su apoyo tecnico para solucionar  el problema de un TV sony mod:29rs10. no tiene sincronismo vertical, perdida de colores por momentos, ondulacion de la imagen. Remplace el IC 8172 y los condensadores de la etapa vertical,cambie la jungla cxa1465as y los condensadores correspondientes de esta etapa y no hay respuesta favorable. garcias de antemano por su apoyo tecnico


----------



## spilatos (Ago 25, 2008)

Hola Fred,

Proba acceder al Modo de servicio con esta secuencia y cambiar loa parametros de oscilador vertical.

Con el TV apagado. En el control remoto introduzca la siguiente secuencia DISPLAY, 5, VOL+, POWER. Con los botones numéricos 1 y 4 elegir los ítem, con 3 y 6 cambiar los datos. Para grabar los cambios presione MUTING y luego ENTER.
Para salir POWER.

Suerte


----------



## FRED (Ago 25, 2008)

ya realice esas pruebas y no responde. como detalle te dire que el fly back  le proporciona el VCC al integrado de salida en la placa especifica que debe salir 15v y solo esta saliendo 11.50v. no se si sera la causa de la falta de sincronismo


----------



## FRED (Ago 25, 2008)

como dato adicional amigo spilatos desconecte el VCC que biene del fly back  al circuito integrado de salida de la vertical tda8172.  y le aplique voltaje al TV la imagen se redujo a un cuadro pequeño don de observaba tambien la falta de sicronismo y era mayor el desplazamiento d la imagen hacia arriba


----------

